# First thing made that isn't a tool for the lathe



## RWanke (Jun 27, 2018)

Finished the Fire Piston Monday (out of town yesterday so a little late posting it). I copied this from the one Clickspring made on the YouTube video with a couple of my own modifications. Instead of a compass in the end cap (because you can't find a really good one and I want things to be truly useful) I put a small pick in there to help pull the char cloth out of the end of the piston (got that idea from the video as Clockspring was using a scribe to remove the cloth). I also put a slightly curved bottom on the striking end of the piston as I thought this would be easier on the hand when using it. Unfortunately the 3/8 reamer I have is a very old and dull 2 flute that did not cut a really smooth bore. When the piston is driven through the bore you can feel "waves" for a lack of a better term so it is not real smooth sliding through. The piston rod is hollowed out to store extra char cloth wrapped in foil. I don't know if it will actually work as I haven't made any char cloth yet but will try try to get to that today. This was fun to make and the type of thing I enjoy doing with the little South Bend.


----------



## RWanke (Jun 28, 2018)

Well I put some char cloth in and I can't get any glow.  The piston/O ring to bore fit is pretty good but the inconsistency of the bore only gives me real compression about halfway down. I may try reboring to 7/16" with a smoother, more consistent bore (as in better reamer) and make a new piston. Plus the larger bore should give me more "horsepower".


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 28, 2018)

I haven't been able to get mine to make fire yet either. It's still a fun build though.


----------



## RWanke (Jun 28, 2018)

Just oiled the piston and get a lot better compression but still no heat.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 28, 2018)

If those survivalist can hollow a stick and make a working model I'm sure you can in metal. There real trick is several fast jabs of the plunger like your scared to death of freezing frenzy . Keep pumping it'll get friction in the air compression . You could polish the bore with fine Emory on a rod with a slit to hold the paper or cloth abrasive. Clean and dry before trying use a tiny bit of Vaseline to lube if needed . Plus with it after the glow it's combustible on its own.


----------

